
Ask HN: Minimal clean Blog template with good typography and design? - simplegeek
Hi all, I have been meaning to launch a simple blog. Do you know of any beautiful minimal blog template? Preferably WordPress but any other suggestions are welcome.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
pictur
[https://play-with-ghost.com/live-demo-firepress-vapor-for-
ba...](https://play-with-ghost.com/live-demo-firepress-vapor-for-barbershops/)

